# Best E-bike to date



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2988139231257272


----------



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)

tom tom said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2988139231257272


That's cool. The electric revolution is upon us and it's going to be sweet!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I thought you were asking which were the best ebikes to date? 

My favorites are the ones who like long walks on the beach, Sunday mornings with a cup of coffee and the New York Times, and who give you that "jolt" of electricity every time you touch them.


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

honkinunit said:


> I thought you were asking which were the best ebikes to date?
> 
> My favorites are the ones who like long walks on the beach, Sunday mornings with a cup of coffee and the New York Times, and who give you that "jolt" of electricity every time you touch them.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

"Best E-Bike" for what situation?
Some it might be the cost, others the type of terrain riding.
I like high powered beasts built piece by piece and saving money that way and dumping the rest into a large battery for the desired speed and distance. Also one might want to consider how quiet an ebike, which is more and more important today. Also the best ebike maybe one that hides everything. I have seen some nice store bought units, but they are far too expensive. Even the lowest price models you can build one up very nicely, stoutful and very long distances.


----------

